# Sentra (B14) stopping distance too long



## sjwoody (Jul 14, 2011)

Haven't had the car long. The brakes were fine at first, but now they don't seem to want to stop the car. Pads/Shoes are 50% or thicker. The car doesn't pull or make noise during braking. The brake pedal is firm with no fade. The fluid has been bled, flushed, and replaced with new fluid. My last try was a replacement master cylinder (from a junkyard car with fewer miles) and I bench bled it before installing, then bled the system again. It seemed to be fixed for one day, then the problem came back. I'm not against trying a new booster, but I'd like to find a good test for it before spending the dollars. My factory service manual check-out seemed a little cheesy, but everything checked out ok per their procedure.

I had a similar problem with another car. The ABS module had failed and I was getting zero brake pressure to the rear brakes. The problem was found during bleeding. With this car, I have no ABS installed, and fluid is getting to all wheel cylinders. 

Any Ideas....?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What year? 95's had a TSB for a booster upgrade with brake lines.


----------



## sjwoody (Jul 14, 2011)

It's a 97, but I just put it back together yesterday, and everything is working great. The fix was replacing the bracket that holds the passenger side caliper. The floating pin had frozen in place, and no amount of twisting or pounding would loosen it, not that I would have re-used it anyway. New parts on both sides with fresh brake grease, and machined roters with new pads, and it's working like new.

Thanks


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

It happens most of the time that we often separate out the parts to repair something and that fix it together and the thing works fine.


----------

